# [OT] Wie Schwul ist eurer Nickname?

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Hier könnt ihr den Nickname überprüfen wie Schwul eurer Nickname ist!

 :Very Happy:  http://www.bongster.de/schwul-o-meter.php  :Very Happy: 

Meine Nickname ( Hotstuff ) ist 45.52 % Schwul

Gruss Dave

----------

## pablo_supertux

Was für ein Schwachsinn...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisM87

ChrisM -> 96%  :Shocked: 

----------

## NightDragon

38.14%  NightDragon

*hehe*... na.. wie sich die täuschen können *g*.

aber vielleicht wirds bei mir anderst berechnet...

----------

## psyqil

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Was für ein Schwachsinn... 

 Bei 98.23 % wundert mich Deine Meinung wenig... trotzdem teile ich sie!

38.37 % für mich.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Was für ein Schwachsinn...  Bei 98.23 % wundert mich Deine Meinung wenig... trotzdem teile ich sie!
> 
> 38.37 % für mich.

 

Haha, der war gut  :Smile: 

Ich hab 48.34 %.

----------

## AngelM

Hmm nur 35.37. Damit hätte ich ja jetzt gar nicht gerechnet.

----------

## sai

Mein Nick:

36.29 %

ist im Vergleich zu den bisher genannten Werten doch in Ordnung  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mfg

sai

PS: So ein Schwulheitsgrad könnte man ja unter den Nick und über das Avatar dauerhaft in das Forum einbauen *g*

----------

## boris64

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Was für ein Schwachsinn...  Bei 98.23 % wundert mich Deine Meinung wenig... trotzdem teile ich sie!
> 
> ...

 

hehe, ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, 

bis ich "pablo_supertux" auch mal getestet habe  :Razz: 

mein Schwulnessgrad beträgt 69.03 %?

wtf? *gg*

----------

## dertobi123

Was seid Ihr alle so schwul?

Ich komm grade mal auf 20.33 %  :Cool: 

----------

## dakjo

Tja 80,9% hmmmm ........

----------

## pablo_supertux

Na super, ich bleibe King of Schwul,

----------

## NightDragon

@dertobi123 Eh kein problem damit oder? *fg*

Hm *g* @pablo_supertux nur vom Nick her, keine Sorge!

----------

## hoschi

36,56%

Darf ich mich jetzt männlich fühlen?

----------

## Stormkings

17.33 %   :Cool: 

wer denkt sich eigentlich solche dinge aus?

----------

## Squiddle

85.32 %  :Embarassed:   der nimmt mit sicherheit google-images zur analyse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rokaef

37.93 %

bin also gut im mittelfeld  :Confused: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

88.81%

Oh... dann lass ich jetzt mal meine feminine Seite raushängen und blute ein wenig aus der Hand  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

11.32%

was macht meinen Nick nun so un-schwul?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Dieser Mist macht nur Mist, hab gemerkt, dass wenn man _ in seinem Nick hat, ist man schwul, siehe an mich oder stichmata. Ohne mein _ bekomme ich weniger als 40%  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## primat

76.35 %

Schwule  Namen scheinen also was animalische zu haben!

----------

## gordon001

75,73% ... hm  ... damn ... mein nick is mein richtiger name.  :Confused: 

----------

## Master of Xitus

[gelöscht]Last edited by Master of Xitus on Mon May 17, 2010 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Kannst ja Narbe heissen dan bist du 0 % Schwul.

Gruss Dave

----------

## Deever

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> wer denkt sich eigentlich solche dinge aus?

 Irgendein Arbeitsloser...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Master of Xitus

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Kannst ja Narbe heissen dan bist du 0 % Schwul.
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

Hmm ne danke lol

ich glab ich würde mich für Variante 5 entscheiden  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendein Arbeitsloser... 

 

Oder einfach jemand der dazu Lust hatte.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Master_Of_Disaster 09.38 %

fuero 36.37 %

----------

## basiaf

basiaf : 3.31 %

mein gott, da fällt mir jetzt aber nen riesen stein vom herzen... das muss ich mir erstmal ausdrucken und mein zimmer damit tapezieren  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrmonk

hey

wirklich ein schwachsinn!

übrigens: 35.46%  mrmonk --> mittelfeld, wie ich es hier mal so beurteile!

mfg - mrmonk

----------

## Earthwings

Das ist ja mal total dämlich gemacht. Wenn man aus pablo_supertux (98%) pablo_supertuxi macht, erhält man 37%. Da wird garantiert nur die Summe des ASCII Index der einzelnen Zeichen modulo 100 ausgegeben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aZZe

Ich frage mich echt wer so einen Scheiß benötigt.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich echt wer so einen Scheiß benötigt..... 

 

anscheinend dave, sonst hätte er den Link nicht gepostet

----------

## Hotstuff

LOL

DIe einten Leute da im Forum nehmen das recht ernst. Wiso? Ist e nur einen spass. Kommt auch nicht drauf an wer es Programmiert hat usw.

Es macht einfach spass wie jeder Nickname beurteilt wird.  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Takumo

Wie kann ein Nickname schwul sein? Echt traurig für die menschliche Intelligenz...

----------

## Fibbs

Fibbs: 81.32 %

Na toll, ich glaube, ich ruf jetzt mal schnell meine Freundin an und mach Schluss....

pablo_supertux, willst Du mit mir zusammen sein? *g*

Schönen Sonntag abend noch

Fibbs

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Weis du wiso der Nickname Schwul sein kann?

Weil es heisst der Nickname  ( der gleich Männlich )

Allso kann der Nickname Schwul sein  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Takumo

Ja "der Nickname"! "Der" zeigt an, dass der Genus (grammatisches Geschlecht)  männlich ist, aber dass der Genus männlich ist, heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass auch der Sexus (natürliches Geschlecht) männlich ist.

Wenn man deine Interpretation weiter folgt, dann wären ja die homosexuellen Männer lesbisch, da es ja heißt "die Männer"  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Takumo on Sun Apr 03, 2005 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aZZe

Ok ok damit ich hier nicht noch als Spaßverderber gelte mein Wert liegt bei 39.37%, also nicht schwul!!! Ich wusste schon immer, dass ich gegen dieses Volk eine Abneigung hatte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pablo_supertux, willst Du mit mir zusammen sein? *g*
> 
> 

 

Mein Herz war zwar schon an einem anderen vergeben, aber wir können es versuchen.

@dave: ich will dich nicht nahe tretten, aber das ist völlig Schwachsinn, denn sag mir, was schwules an pablo (an meinem Namen) liegt oder an Supertux? Aber Hot... das ist etwas, was sich wirklich nicht allzusehr männlich anhört.

Diese Seite ist ein Schwachsinn, nach welchen Kriterien misst dieser Algorithmus das Schwule an den Namen? Sogar "susi" ist 40% schwul, und wenn ich ein Mädchen wäre, die susi als Nick hat?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Takumo

 *Quote:*   

> ...wirklich nicht allzusehr männlich anhört. 

 

Jetzt kommt wieder, dass das Gegenteil von schwul automatisch männlich ist... lol

----------

## ossi

16.87 %

ach gottchen, wie soll ich das bloß wieder meinem freund erklären  :Laughing: 

----------

## Deever

Kann bitte mal jemand den Thread schließen? Danke!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Takumo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...wirklich nicht allzusehr männlich anhört.  
> 
> Jetzt kommt wieder, dass das Gegenteil von schwul automatisch männlich ist... lol

 

nein, das habe ich nie behauptet, aber Fakt ist, dass dave ein Mann (oder ein junger Mann) ist.

----------

## ossi

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Kann bitte mal jemand den Thread schließen? Danke!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

huch, du kleiner spielverderber du süsser du !

----------

## Takumo

 *Quote:*   

> Kann bitte mal jemand den Thread schließen? Danke! 

 

Finde ich auch!

Immerhin ist das hier ein Forum, was sich mit Gentoofragen auseinander setzen soll und nicht mit so doch primitiven Dingen wie "Wie schwul ist euer Nickname"! Aus dem Alter sind wir doch wohl raus  (zumindest die Meisten...!)

Löschen!

----------

## franzf

Leute, keine Panik!!

Folgendes:

guy -> 39,23%

gay -> 43,31% (man beachte!! "schwul" ist nicht viel schwuler als "Kerl")

franzf ->46,19% (UPS! bin also schwuler als schwul *g*)

Ergebnis: 

Alles Schwachsinn, Käse Mist!!

Macht euch also keinen Stress

Franz

[edit]

Nennt euch 'schwuchtel_tunte', dann liegt euer Wert bei akzeptablen 36,35%

Ihr habt also keinen schwulen Namen  :Laughing: 

[/edit]Last edited by franzf on Sun Apr 03, 2005 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

33,33% ... Ob's wohl am schlaffen Schwengel liegt, der meinem Nick hinten anhängt?  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

33,33% ... Ob's wohl am schlaffen Schwengel liegt, der meinem Nick hinten anhängt?  :Smile: 

----------

## Pampel

92,43%

Ich verstehe schwul eher im Gegensatz zu cool. In diesem Sinne kann ein Homosexueller natürlich viel weniger schwul sein, als z.B. Dave. Dann träfen auch die Einwende einiger Forenteilnehmer gegen die Berechnung von gay oder susi nicht mehr. Ich kenne beispielsweise eine Susi, die ziemlich cool ist.

Wahrscheinlich arbeitet die Website doch mit einem recht ausgeklüngelten Verfahren und am Ende stellt sich heraus, dass wir alle viel schwuler und uncooler sind, als wir eigentlich dachten. 92,43% haben mich zumindest sehr entäuscht.

----------

## R!tman

Die Seite is eigentlich schon ein rechter Scheiss! 

Aber ich habe mich beim Lesen der Posts köstlich amüsiert  :Laughing: 

R!tman, was übrigens nur eine Permutation der Buchstaben meines echten Namens ist, bringt 36.52%.

----------

## theche

*heul* 

08.94 %

wer hat sich den Mist bitte ausgedacht? Kann man dadraus ne Partnerschaftsvermittlung basteln?

na sowas...was haben die denn da noch?

http://www.bongster.de/irc_chans.php

----------

## prior_philip

98.33%.  :Embarassed: 

Sogar Funkenmariechen hat nur 11.62%.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *prior_philip wrote:*   

> 98.33%. 
> 
> Sogar Funkenmariechen hat nur 11.62%. 

 

Yuppi, du hast mich geschlagen.

----------

## b3cks

43.38 %  :Rolling Eyes: 

Yeah, almost a half of an analfister from hell.  :Laughing: 

----------

## abcd

75.23% !

Komisch, das sind doch bloss die 4 Anfangsbuchstaben vom Alphabet...

----------

## dreadhead

07.46%

Wie witzig... Ich finde es sollte viel mehr solchen blödsinn geben... Braucht zwar keiner, aber witzig ists schon...

----------

## thrashed

bischen bi schade nie - 86,51

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

65.13 %

nix besonderes, wie alles in meim leben  :Razz: 

----------

## psyqil

 *prior_philip wrote:*   

> 98.33%.  

 Da muß ich von der anderen Rheinseite doch mal rüberrufen: Dat is bei dem Avatar ja wohl kein Wunder!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## prior_philip

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *prior_philip wrote:*   98.33%.   Da muß ich von der anderen Rheinseite doch mal rüberrufen: Dat is bei dem Avatar ja wohl kein Wunder! 

 

Mein lieber Freund " vun dr schäääl Sick".... Lieber Schwul als gar keinen Sex. Euch helfen da nicht mal eure Pillen.  :Laughing:  *duck*

----------

## psyqil

Na jetzt mal langsam: *Universimed wrote:*   

> Neue Studie bestätigt den "Turbo-Effekt" der Bayer-Potenzpille
> 
> Beim "7th Congress of the European Federation of Sexology" (Europäische Vereinigung für Sexologie) wurde vor kurzem die ONTIME-Studie vorgestellt. Die Ergebnisse untermauern die rasche und zuverlässige Wirksamkeit von Levitra®, der Potenzpille von Bayer mit dem Wirkstoff Vardenafil.

 Ich hab 2001 bei der Studie mitgemacht und das Zeug ist echt klasse!  :Razz: 

Wir schlafen nicht in Betten,

wir schlafen nicht auf Stroh,

wir schlafen auf Tabletten,

beim Bayer ist das so... :Very Happy: 

----------

## COiN3D

Lol, probiert mal Suse_User, da kommt das Schwul-o-meter auf 99.35 % !

Also ich versteh eigentlich auch nicht warum sich hier viele darüber aufregen, auch wenns ein Scheiß ist, trotzdem ist es lustig  :Wink: 

----------

## TwistedPeer

 *Quote:*   

> 75,73% ... hm ... damn ... mein nick is mein richtiger name.

 

Krass, hast du echt ne 001 am Ende Deines Vornamens? Hätte was...  :Smile: 

----------

